# Rent rise



## Bluewhale (Feb 4, 2016)

What's the maximum residential rent rise per year?
I read somewhere that it's 8% every two years, is that correct?


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Yes I believe that is the rule. Although in recent years rents have not really gone up, in fact many have come down.


----------



## SandT (Dec 1, 2016)

Its a max of 13.5% over two years.


----------



## nhowarth (Dec 6, 2017)

The Rent Control Law of 1983 applies to the rental of property in what are known as 'Controlled Areas' – and the property must have been completed by 31st December 1999. Rent rises for Cypriots and other EU citizens in these properties is limited. I believe that currently rent increases are controlled at 0% and this will remain unchanged until 21st April 2019.

For properties not covered by the Rent Control law and/or non-EU citizens it's an open market. Rents are negotiated; increases are driven by market forces and are not controlled.

Regards,


----------

